# WPBTCA Championship pictures!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Here are some pictures of Siren when she won the Championship!
Courtesy of Emily Roach!

First attack on handler









What a great grip, nice and full!









Bark and hold









Drive through the Barrels


















With her first place cup and Bling collar!!


















Of course siren would be screaming down the WP track!









The funny thing is look at this picture of Barca her son at ADBA Nationals 2011....... It's a genetic screaming thing! LMAO


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha...so ferocious and determined to win!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Coolest pictures I've seen thus far today. Man you own a bad bish. Those two guys on the left were kinda hot too.... Hmmmmmmmmmmm hahahaha Congrats girl!!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

awesome pics! i love the screaming ones and its hilarious how Barca does the same thing... LOL


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Great pictures.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Your dogs carry the genetic scream for sure lol.


----------



## Bear813 (Aug 28, 2012)

Awesome!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Love seeing your dogs in action. 
Anytime you post a vid I know I have to turn the volume down. LOL!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

EckoMac said:


> Love seeing your dogs in action.
> Anytime you post a vid I know I have to turn the volume down. LOL!


LMAO!!! That's pretty funny and made me lol. I have the same problem when posting them up I have to turn down the volume! :rofl:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

EckoMac said:


> Love seeing your dogs in action.
> Anytime you post a vid I know I have to turn the volume down. LOL!


lmao!

Congrats again Lisa!You and Siren definitely deserve it!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great job you guys!!!!! Siren looks great in her bling . OMG the siren scream XD they are just too funny. Man her and Barca look exactly like in that harness XD


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Siren won this really cool bling collar I love it! I need to finish my website so I can post these pictures side by side! lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol that would be awesome XD. It's crazy how much they look alike there.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Love the screaming pics lol!
Looks like she had a blast


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea since I just got all these new apps  let me know if you have any pics you want edited, I can do fire and lightning and all kinds of sweet


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

And to think I could have been there to see it!!!  SMDH! Great pics Lisa! I will be seeing you soon  That's a threat not a promise LOL!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> And to think I could have been there to see it!!!  SMDH! Great pics Lisa! I will be seeing you soon  That's a threat not a promise LOL!!


We totally missed you!!! I really wish you could have come out. and HEY! I take threats serious so I better see you sometime soon! lol


----------

